# The Mountain of Hell 2021



## MasterDabber (6 Jul 2021)

The wonderful Kilian Bron hs just posted his winning run video of this year's Mountain of Hell.
Spectacular video and amazing riding.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR1HPBxcaVI


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2021)

Oh my word.


----------



## MasterDabber (6 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Oh my word.


If you enjoyed that Cathryn, have a search on YouTube for "Kilian Bron". Some fantastic videos that scare the life out of you. A very talented guy.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYyLRVEIIGWxk4ZykPgaaGQ


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> If you enjoyed that Cathryn, have a search on YouTube for "Kilian Bron". Some fantastic videos that scare the life out of you. A very talented guy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYyLRVEIIGWxk4ZykPgaaGQ


Bearing in mind I took four attempts to go up a little bump last week, I’m not sure it’s wise!! 

I was surprised at how out of breath he was during a downhill…clearly he’s super fit and strong, it just hasn’t occurred to me what a cardio workout downhill MTB is!


----------



## MasterDabber (6 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Bearing in mind I took four attempts to go up a little bump last week, I’m not sure it’s wise!!
> 
> I was surprised at how out of breath he was during a downhill…clearly he’s super fit and strong, it just hasn’t occurred to me what a cardio workout downhill MTB is!


He isn't freewheeling Cathryn, he's going absolutely flat out even on all those frightening technical sections.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jul 2021)

Great vid, special cycling skills there, I had my heart in my mouth all the way…!


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> He isn't freewheeling Cathryn, he's going absolutely flat out even on all those frightening technical sections.


That's what I hadn't realised! I'm very new at MTB and every downhill is very cautious and gentle for me. I'm blown away.


----------



## MasterDabber (6 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> That's what I hadn't realised! I'm very new at MTB and every downhill is very cautious and gentle for me. I'm blown away.


And you're being very sensible. Just take it carefully and take it all in small steps. You'll gradually build skills and confidence. No point going crazy and ending up smashed up. Guys like Kilian are a special breed. Immensely skilled, very fit and just a bit crazy.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> And you're being very sensible. Just take it carefully and take it all in small steps. You'll gradually build skills and confidence. No point going crazy and ending up smashed up. Guys like Kilian are a special breed. Immensely skilled, very fit and just a bit crazy.


Makes me think of Kilian Jornet - maybe there's something in the name.


----------



## Donger (6 Jul 2021)

If that was a computer game, you'd say it was unrealistic. Heart thumping stuff.


----------



## Seevio (6 Jul 2021)

That whole Nope section after the first town with the sharp turns and steep drops reminds me why I'm a roadie. Great video.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Bearing in mind I took four attempts to go up a little bump last week, I’m not sure it’s wise!!
> 
> I was surprised at how out of breath he was during a downhill…clearly he’s super fit and strong, it just hasn’t occurred to me what a cardio workout downhill MTB is!



You get arm and leg pump as well. You need a rest sometimes from a downhill.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> You get arm and leg pump as well. You need a rest sometimes from a downhill.


I've had my arms seize up after much slower, shorter, and tamer descents round here. Admittedly, my MTB only has 80 mm of front suspension though...


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Jul 2021)

For those of you who enjoyed (or frightened yourself  ) with that video I would encourage you to have a look at his YouTube channel which I gave the link to earlier in this thread.
Two of my favourites are these. I say "favourite" but I actually mean they scare me half to death:

*Btw,Watch them in full screen.They deserve it.*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6t5eDe5gUE



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IaY7a1D1sw&t=7s


Hope you enjoy.


----------



## weareHKR (7 Jul 2021)

Awesome vid, not one stop for a coffee & bacon banjo!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2021)

Mountain Mayhem, and Megavalanch are amazing to watch, as it the Red Bull down hill series. Way beyond us mere mortals.


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Mountain Mayhem, and Megavalanch are amazing to watch, as it the Red Bull down hill series. Way beyond us mere mortals.


Absolutely.... so far beyond what most of us can envisage doing.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6t5eDe5gUE
> Hope you enjoy.


nutz! love it! wiz just talking to a friend about combining a kite cam w/ a bike ride!


----------

